# Millers Ferry



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I use to have a camp house in Millers Ferry a few years ago and fished that area alot. I havent been up there in 3 years. We are taking a trip this weekend and I was just curious if anyone has fishedthat arealately? I would love to put my friends on some crappie, bluegill, or bass. Anyone have any suggestions? We just want a little action.

Thanks


----------



## superstar (Jul 9, 2009)

there is a dock in between roland cooper and ellis with chain link fence on one side always done good there if you are fishing it and facing it most of the brush is on the right sid and the front the owner is a rude person but i always catch fish there


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Report from last weekend was that water temps. are still sitting around 93 degrees. Find moving water.Good Luck and let us know how you did.


----------

